# Who tightens the straps?



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Another overturned bee truck.
After the news story, in the comments there is discussion of who tightens the straps; the driver or the beekeeper.

Of course I tighten my own straps if it is my own truck.
But when I hire out, the truck driver is responsible for the final tightening of straps.
Yes, I stand alongside and critique, but out of worries about insurance issues if there is a problem, I always make sure that it is VERY CLEAR that the trucker is responsible for securing the load.
I also make it a point to talk with the driver about how massive of an impact losing 408 hives would have on us. (17 rows. triple stacked)


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

we have a large trucking group where I work, They pound it in our heads in every Monday morning safety meeting that by law drivers are responsible for load securement. Doesn't matter who loaded it, if you lose it or it's not done properly, the driver is the one who will get the fine and or possible license suspension.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this solely a strapping/securing issue or is excess speed on a curve a contributing factor?

Highway trucks/tractor have large HP and easily can travel at 75 miles an hour. Is there any max speed guidelines for curves?????

Would it make sense to partition load with square braced divider at ?1/3 and ?2/3 or front/middle and back??????

Also would be interested in copies of any protocols that get developed. Once you clean up intact supers, broken supers and truck wreck, could queen right hives be left in ditch area for ??24 hours to gather homeless bees??? How many queen right hives would be needed? How long would it take for bees in the air to clear from drive lanes????? Or do bees in the air need to be foamed to get traffic moving again??????


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

It appears like the driver of the truck was about to take the wrong road, changed his mind, corrected his course, then could not get it onto the right road, and then spilled it. 
Hercules and Persius could have put them straps on and it wouldn't have mattered.

My theory is that the truck wanted to turn right into that turnoff but was in the left turn-lane. There appears to be feint tracks that support my theory. He zigged but when he tried to zag back the truck tipped.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

How would you estimate the loss on this since you would not only be losing bees but losing considerable potential income the following year rebuilding your apiary?


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Loss = the going price for 408 doubles this time of year. Everything else is speculative.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"It appears like the driver of the truck was about to take the wrong road, changed his mind, corrected his course, then could not get it onto the right road, and then spilled it."

Betty have you considered a career as a CSI?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Heart breaking... Poor bees, poor beekeeper, poor trucker...


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

ChuckReburn said:


> Loss = the going price for 408 doubles this time of year. Everything else is speculative.


I wouldn't consider A 20+ year average of what our bees did the following year speculative. I am assuming you could find replacements but talk about apples and oranges with the limited options between hives I know and managed vs hives I purchase.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

We load them, place brackets, tighten the load but ultimately it is the driver who is responsible. Make sure they have insurance to carry honeybees. They are not ordinary cargo.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Minimum this driver should be charged with failure to control(which is a subsection of the Speed section in Ohio). He is responsible for safe operation at all times of his vehicle and load.
I am glad that he was not seriously hurt. I would never trust my bees to someone who hasn't been transporting them for years.

But hey, that's just me


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My truckers always tighten their own straps, even if I have already tightened them. Then about 80 miles from here, just before getting on the interstate my trucker checks and tightens them again.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow can't figure out this discussion. Pretty much plain and simple.the drivers responsibility................... Looks like a rental truck to me.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Meaning an employee. Driving a non sleeper truck.or beekeeper.just like Vegas if you are transporting Bees numbers of loads year after year, eventually its gonna happen.that's the way the cards are dealt.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What does tightening the straps have to do with anything about this wreck?

Crazy Roland


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Exactly. Thanks roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Loose straps lead to a shifting load which may well occur while traveling around an On Ramp or an Exit Ramp. It isn't only about speed. Though it could have been.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Im with Mark. Loose straps or insufficient straps could absolutely lead to a roll. I was at a an accident years back that was strapped well and most of the load stayed together. Nothing compared to this accident.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Mark, I agree with your statements, however this wreck appears to be on the INSIDE of the curve. I do have experience flopping a truck over, and if the load had shifted, you would have expected to see a long string of debris as it fell off the truck. The debris scatter looks more like it was flung sideways in a violent event, like that created by turning the wheel to fast - driver error.

Crazy, and now upright, Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Could be right, Roland. I have seen the tail end of a load of palletized hives that were leaning quite aways to one side, obviously shifted some time in the previous 1,000 miles. Good thing we use nets as well as straps.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I’d like to give thanks to all of the truckers out there that get things where they need to be. I’m not a trucker but, it is a profession that I admire and I think about sometimes in an appreciative way. I really appreciate all of the things that get shipped and delivered. The picture above would be some kind of a nightmare in the day of a trucker. uhh! Thank You truckers!!!


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

I have to agree with Roland about not being a tip to side as much as a more forceful action. The short debris field would be more suggestive of rotational forces. There is a pretty good incline off the shoulder which probably contributed to the lateral scattering. More suggestive of some rotational force is the trailer tires are all off the pavement. 

After listening to and reading local news reports, the interstate was down to one lane for construction and traffic may have been backed up for that. Speculation could also suggest he/she may have been unable to get stopped and could been taking evasive action by running up the ramp?


----------

